# Sandringham



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Not me, but a friend

Absolutely discussed with the caravan and camping club! Spent two days at Sandringham caravan site, no signs and no warnings. We walked our dogs only on the site, had to rush two very very sick dogs home this morning both have caught seasonal canine virus. One has had to be put to sleep and one is still very poorly. Rang the campsite to inform them and was then told 'oh yes we have a problem with that at the moment'. I advised them would it not be a good idea to let other people know of this as there were many other dogs at the campsite when we left she replied with 'ermmmm'. Have phoned there head office and was told I'd be called back in 10 minutes and that was 6 hours ago
. Sweet family. PLEASE SHARE, EVERYONE NEEDS TO Check


----------



## KARTMAN (Feb 3, 2008)

Stayed there a couple of years ago, it is an annual problem at this time of the year and they are well aware of it,notices are put up in the office and pointed out to us, we were told not to excercise the dogs off lead and to stick to the dedicated paths.
It is not confined to Sandringham, the virus as shown up in woods/forests across the country and is thought to be fungal.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

How very sad for the family.
The Caravan Club site which we visited last July now has a small area within the centre of the site for dogs and they have warnings about the disease. The virus is mainly confined to certain woodlands to the east of the country in east Anglia largely although there was an area in the New Forest that had a similar problem last year. We steer clear of woodlands in that area at this time of year, dogs need to be treated at a vets very quickly if you see any of the symptoms.


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

More info about the disease can be found here www.aht.org.uk.

if you have walked your dog in one of their study areas (in Norfolk, Suffolk, Nottinghamshire) there is also a questionnaire they would like you to complete even if your dog has not been affected.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Just got the C&CC magazine. It says that they give people a leaflet on the Seasonal Canine Illness when they book in. Looks like the publicity department working to minimise the impact SCI has on the bookings!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have just read a report in our local information magazine. It seems it has come to our area and it is now believed to be caused by mites and the treatment is plenty of Frontline???? I spoke with our vet and he is recommending the use of Advocate saying it is more effective at repulsing most creepy crawlies.

I have regularly treated my dog with Frontline but I have immediately given him a dose of Advocate. Regardless of whether it is caused by mites or not, it can do my dog no harm, he certainly seems to be scratching less.

peedee


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

According to our vet they are still not sure what the cause is. Harvest Mites are suspected but there is also a belief that it could be caused by fungal spores of some kind.


----------

